
SuggestGrid – Managed Recommendation Sys. Using Apache Spark – Anyone Use This? - amazeon
https://www.suggestgrid.com/#/0
======
emrehan
I'm Han, one of the co-founders of SuggestGrid.

We're in beta till 2018 have a handful of customers using us right now. You
could reach out to support@suggestgrid.com for our latest status.

------
krmbzds
We used it in our marketplace app. Pretty good so far. It has good
documentation and a simple API. Saves you a lot of time and it just works.

